# Snapped a 1/4" compression bit



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I left the bit below the spoilboard and forgot it was there; moved the gantry back and snapped a $40 compression bit - ugh!

From my camera in the shop I made a short video that's on my FB page so if you don't have FB then I guess you're not going to see this - 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10218351344550216



David


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Oops
What effect you think that will have on square with the table


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Semipro said:


> Oops
> What effect you think that will have on square with the table


I'll check it tomorrow but I doubt it has any effect. This is a pretty rigid machine even though you can see it flex a bit in the slow motion video. I think the fail-safe in this case is that the carbide bit snapped.

David


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I could hear you groan all the way from here! At least you didn't ruin a project.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Haha! No doubt! Now if the spindle had been running it would have cut through that without hesitation, but a static carbide bit snaps fairly quickly. And that's probably a good thing.

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Wow David, Good thing you didn't have audio on that video! or closed captioning.  
Oh well, another longworth chuck will cover it. 👍


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Pro4824 said:


> Wow David, Good thing you didn't have audio on that video! or closed captioning.
> Oh well, another longworth chuck will cover it. 👍


Yep, you would have heard me say 'dadgum it' twice. That's about as strong as language gets around here. 

I have some used bits but the new one will be here Sunday and I'll wait for a sharp bit; gotta cut a 12" chuck.

David


----------



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

difalkner said:


> I'll check it tomorrow but I doubt it has any effect. This is a pretty rigid machine even though you can see it flex a bit in the slow motion video. I think the fail-safe in this case is that the carbide bit snapped.
> 
> David


Today will be the very first time I have installed a bit in my router, but I know the feeling already. We/I used to run several big Amada turrets that were full of different tools in the turrett. If a tool was set up keyed wrong it would immediately "CRASH" when that tool hit. Some of the special tooling we ran cost upwards of $10,000, they costly, and we figured out a check system to be done on every set up, to go back and visually look to set if the tools were correctly keyed were they did not crash. and we ran out of parts sending people home on the assembly line until another tool as made ands sent in. 
Carbide is like special hardened metal to stay sharper longer, at least in theory, it also makes it easy to 'SNAP'.. I look at it maybe a little differently, $40 snapped bit, is far less costly than destroying the equipment that moves it to make it do what it does,

You all have a Blessed weekend,
Ray


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Old Ray said:


> Some of the special tooling we ran cost upwards of $10,000


Wow! Now that's pricey tooling!

David


----------



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

We were producing 225 kitchen aid built in refrigerators a day , at around $4,000 - 5,000 a piece. We had lots of regular tooling that had to be sharpened regularly, because we an three shifts. Dull tooling just causes issues, tons of scrap, etc. Trying to set up one of these machines really fast because someone ran out of parts caused a lot of crashes. That was my specialty set ups, I was the trainer for this equipment, I was around it a lot over the years, and could stay focused in a hurry situation. I am looking forwards to running this type of equipment at home, with the help and guidance of you folks. 
Have a very Blessed DAY, 
Ray


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

David, sorry about the bit but in the grand scheme of things not even a hiccup. Especially with all the beautiful work you do it will be super fast to make up the cost. Two trips to a fast food joint.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Old Ray said:


> I am looking forwards to running this type of equipment at home, with the help and guidance of you folks.


And we're looking forward to helping you spend your money to get there! 

David


----------



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

difalkner said:


> And we're looking forward to helping you spend your money to get there!
> 
> David


Someone older than I once said, anything good we get out of life is never free,,,,and another old dude that looks slightly like me, once said doing the same ole thing over and over again and expecting different results is the definition of insanity,, I did that for a long time as well ,,


----------

